# Need info on Wisky



## blueriver (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't find anything  on this bottle. It is embossed Mc Callum's Scots Whisky on the base on front it has a embossed man with a sword and shield.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey blueriver,

 Welcome and thanks for bringing the whisky.

 Here's a bit on the brand:

 "Charles Maclean wrote:
 McCallumâ€™s Perfection

 The brothers Duncan and John McCallum went into business together in Edinburgh as innkeepers and wine and spirits merchants in 1807. Their base of operations happened to be a pub known as the Tattie Pit*, which was soon expanded to include a shop and warehouse. By 1914, the McCallums numbered many members of the Scottish aristocracy among their customers. 

 Sadly, the pub was utterly demolished in April 1916, during the only zeppelin bombing raid of the First World War, that took Edinburgh as its target.

 Long before this date, however, the company had passed to the brotherâ€™s nephew (they had remained bachelors). Duncan McCallum Stewart, who set about selling his brands overseas rather than in the home market. 

 McCallumâ€™s Perfection was introduced in 1911, and became a favourite in Australia (where the company established an office in Sydney) as well as in New Zealand. It is one of only two brands described as â€˜Scotsâ€™ whisky (the other is Cutty Sark).
 McCallum joined DCL in 1937 Perfections is available in the UK, but its principal market is in Thailand. Secondary markets are in New Zealand, St Kitts and Nevis.

 Time was when every misty glen,
 From Cruachan to Cowal Shore, 
 Saw clans that gathered for the fray,
 Their gathering cry â€˜McCallum mhorâ€™

 These days are dead and gone now,
 But in Auckland, Sydney or Quebec,
 Where Scots forgather day by day,
 Their gathering Cry is â€˜More McCallumâ€™." 




From.






 " REGISTERED: 1926-09-11 REGISTRANT: D. & J. McCALLUM LIMITED HADDONS COURT 112 NICHOLSON STREET EDINBURGH, SCOTLAND UNITED KINGDOM CURRENT OWNER: D.&J. McCALLUM LIMITED (a Great Britain Corporation 1937) 7 John's Place Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland UNITED KINGDOM TRADE-MARK: MARK DESCRIPTIVE REFERENCE: McCALLUM'S WHISKY AND SCOTTISH HIGHLANDER DESIGN TRADE-MARK DESCRIPTION: A circular design around which is a border line. The design consists of the head and shoulders of a Scottish highlander in whose right hand is a broadsword and in whose left hand a shield. On either side of the design appear the two words McCALLUM'S WHISKY." From.


----------



## blueriver (Aug 1, 2011)

HI, Thanks, for great info. Do you know the ball park value?


----------



## rockbot (Aug 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blueriver
> 
> I can't find anything  on this bottle. It is embossed Mc Callum's Scots Whisky on the base on front it has a embossed man with a sword and shield.


 
 It looks to be ABM. does the seam lines run up to the top/opening?


----------



## blueriver (Aug 2, 2011)

HI, Yes, it does all the way to the top.
 THANKS


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Your bottle might bring $5 on a good day, not real collectible I'm afraid....


----------

